# sand question!?



## liqourish (6 Nov 2008)

okay for most substrates u wash it first. does sand need to be washed?


----------



## JamesM (6 Nov 2008)

Yup. Even kids play sand needs a good wash as there are many dusty particles which just do not settle with filters running


----------



## liqourish (7 Nov 2008)

and how do u wash sand lol. just pour in a bucket of water? and let settle and pour out water or wut?


----------



## aaronnorth (7 Nov 2008)

fill a bucket, put water in, 'swirl' it around, ur water out, do this until the water you are pouring out is clear.


----------



## Daryn (7 Nov 2008)

I found using a old pillow case much easier, pour your sand into the pillow case and use your garden hose or tap at the bath and run the water at its highest force into the case, i found doing it this way much more effective and lost less sand, my tanks were all clear within a couple of hours with the filter running.


----------



## Goodygumdrops (7 Nov 2008)

Daryn said:
			
		

> I found using a old pillow case much easier, pour your sand into the pillow case and use your garden hose or tap at the bath and run the water at its highest force into the case, i found doing it this way much more effective and lost less sand, my tanks were all clear within a couple of hours with the filter running.



But wouldn't the muck still be inside the pillow case with the sand?


----------



## Daryn (7 Nov 2008)

My sand has always been clean after it so i just put straight into the tank, i know what your saying but, surely the fabric should act as a filter and keep it beside the sand, this is what i was recommended to do on another forum (think it was plecofanatics if not it was a betta forum) and for whatever reason it works for me, i found a couple of twiggy things when i was scooping the sand out the case with a small pot but it certainly took all the smallest particles out that cause the clouding and there couldnt have been more than 3 of the twiggy things, i used builders sand and poured boiling water over it first as some of the people recommended it to ensure its sterile and there was nothing living in it, been using it in 3 tanks since i moved house about 6 month ago with no probs and got clear water in all the tanks in a few hours.


----------

